# Making a bedroom romantic?



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am a male, my wife is away for a couple weeks, is there anything I can do to make the bedroom more romantic, it is just a 4 post bed, 2 nighstands, a dresser and a closet. I do not really know what I could do, any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Jewel tones, satin sheets with luxurious bedding, dramatic lighting, with groups of candles of various sizes but all the same color.

Google image sexy bedroom and find a color scheme you and your wife would like. Paint the walls, get new window coverings...get busy man,


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think a bed canopy is very romantic, both of these are beautiful 





Or maybe just some beautiful cushions



And don't forget some rose petals on the bed for when she gets home


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Is the room painted? I would say a color change on the walls and new bedding with lots of pillows.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Jewel tones, satin sheets with luxurious bedding, dramatic lighting, with groups of candles of various sizes but all the same color.
> 
> Google image sexy bedroom and find a color scheme you and your wife would like. Paint the walls, get new window coverings...get busy man,


If I painted the walls she would kill me but new sheets is a good idea, and more candles yes....


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

1971 said:


> I think a bed canopy is very romantic, both of these are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely,,,,,,i really like that


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

A sex lamp and mirror


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

sex lamp? whats that?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> sex lamp? whats that?


Red light....or we have a glow rock.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

how would I get material to make that canopy, its so long...and sewn on the ends, hell I can't sew


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Red light....or we have a glow rock.


got that,,,,blue right now,


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

You know what would be really sexy? If you had one of those old tubs and you gave your wife a sponge bath. Mmmmmm


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lighting is everything + Clean/Tidy + Comfy

Though to hell with pink canopies lol!
I wouldn't recommend blue, red/orange/yellow lights are prefered - warmer color, and make sure its dimmable


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Stripper pole LMAO


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

the blue light is in closet, not bright, so suggest a color to me,,,


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> the blue light is in closet, not bright, so suggest a color to me,,,


Red


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

got that bulb somewhere's


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> got that bulb somewhere's


If you cannot find it. My h put a dimmer switch in our bedroom. We can decide how much light we want on us


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> If you cannot find it. My h put a dimmer switch in our bedroom. We can decide how much light we want on is


good idea, I can do that


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Warm colors as I mentioned; red/orange/yellow, red maybe too strong however, yellow/peach colored is a safe bet. If you have white lights (such as the ceiling light) turn it off and leave it to the lamps, you need to create a 'dreamy' atmosphere with dim lighting.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Warm colors as I mentioned; red/orange/yellow, red maybe too strong however, yellow/peach colored is a safe bet. If you have white lights (such as the ceiling light) turn it off and leave it to the lamps, you need to create a 'dreamy' atmosphere with dim lighting.


I have a lot of color bulbs, if I cant find em another trip to walmart:smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Set up a video recorder!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hehehe, she would throw it at me


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I've read..... take all family photos out of the room, instead just put out nice photos of the couple.

Hide dirty laundry somewhere else. 

Declutter, dust. (Funny, we say to dust the room..... when it should be un-dust! OR de-dust!)

A new silky robe and some edible body oils set out.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Thaaat's it. My lack of success can be attributed to the stark Scandinavian bedroom furniture and modern decoration :scratchhead:

Add the following: local stereo system with GOOD sound, a nice fireplace (natural gas), electric candles, and those nice smelling Costco aromatherapy stick things. King size bed, Costco lambskin floor throw (hint: fireplaces can heat up exposed skin quite nicely...)... Dimmable lights, ceiling fan.

The right music helps. Sara Brightman, by far, then Sade, or for a special treat, Farawaystan music. The good folks of the People's Central Asian Republic of Farawaystan, where my wife comes from, seem to have their own special love ballads :rofl:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

edbopc said:


> I am a male, my wife is away for a couple weeks, is there anything I can do to make the bedroom more romantic, it is just a 4 post bed, 2 nighstands, a dresser and a closet. I do not really know what I could do, any ideas appreciated.



Don't lose your masculinity when you do this.

I would say, scented lit candles.........flower pedals on the bed in the shape of her favorite thing...............on the nightstands, roses in vases............her favorite sweets, could be chocolates, strawberries with some whipped cream.........the song you guys picked together "as your song" playing softly in the background...........some motion lotion...........and then have some sexy fun. No need to paint the walls or re-decorate the room to the extreme or buy new furniture or have many new toys. This is special between you two and not things.:smthumbup:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

You seem like a very thoughtful and sweet husband. I have read up on this very issue as a female. The marital bedroom NEEDS to be a complete sanctuary. A de-stresser from the mundane day to day life issues. That means no dirty/clean laundry, kids items paperwork...you get the picture. 

I would suggest fresh flowers in a vase on a dresser/nightstand. I actually read a blog where the wife continually placed fresh flowers on her dresser to remind herself that the bedroom was the most important room in the house. To add to that some pictures of the two of you. I think most women would love to look "down memory lane" and talk about all the romantic pictures/times you spent falling in love.

Also get a little cd player or other device with romantic music to play. You know the corny kind of music that husbands hate but get the wife really turned on!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

CuddleBug said:


> Don't lose your masculinity when you do this.


Aye!

So no pink canopies please, besides if my wife did that I would have been sleeping in my man-cave more often


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> Don't lose your masculinity when you do this.
> 
> I would say, scented lit candles.........flower pedals on the bed in the shape of her favorite thing...............on the nightstands, roses in vases............her favorite sweets, could be chocolates, strawberries with some whipped cream.........the song you guys picked together "as your song" playing softly in the background...........some motion lotion...........and then have some sexy fun. No need to paint the walls or re-decorate the room to the extreme or buy new furniture or have many new toys. This is special between you two and not things.:smthumbup:


you had me at chocolates.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

All I was going to suggest was candles and music.



And a tardis for role-playing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

over20 said:


> You know the corny kind of music that husbands hate but get the wife really turned on!!


Like NIN?


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Aye!
> 
> So no pink canopies please, besides if my wife did that I would have been sleeping in my man-cave more often


Pink isn't really my colour either but a white canopy with pure white bed linen is a classic. Top it off with a few coloured trimmings


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have music for sure, cannot put a canopy up after looking, ceiling fan in the way, but silk bed sheets, candles, easy stuff..


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Dont forget to have a warm bubble bath waiting and lots of candles lit. I know a romantic bedroom is great and all but good love making can start in a bathroom. I think giving your wife a bath is very romantic.
It can set the mood.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

In the men's clubhouse, someone posted a topic "Do men like receiving sexy letters from their mates" ... well write your wife a sexy/love letter and leave it on her pillow. Buy her new lingerie and set if under this letter, include a new bra and panties, something she will feel sexy in all day.

If you don't want to do candles in the bedroom, you can also, get plug ins with any scents you both like for an outlet or a warmer for scented tarts. Muted lighting is a must. Bath and Body Works has some nice scents for plug ins.

Do a photo collage of all your favorite photos memories with your wife and put it into a frame to be hung or set on the dresser.


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

Lights










Cozy bed + candles (- the laptop)


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry if those pictures are wayyyy too big, I can't figure out how to re-size!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Random_Girl said:


> Sorry if those pictures are wayyyy too big, I can't figure out how to re-size!


that's fine,,,,,i am going to get the floating candles I think and let them bounce in the water, actually once I set up the tent in my barn on the car trailer, I strung Christmas lights around it and put an air mattress in it,,,,,was pretty nice night


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is a link for anyone to downsize photos/gifs, works really well

Free Online Image Editor


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

LadyDee said:


> Here is a link for anyone to downsize photos/gifs, works really well
> 
> Free Online Image Editor


wow! you have purple eyes.....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What a sweet guy  That you want to do this should earn you some bonus points.

I would say do it in a way that shows you know your wife well. eg if it were done for me the flowery, overly feminine, canopy and silk sheets would not work as these things are not my taste.

Love the pic above of the hanging strands of lights.
Decluttering is a good idea, make the bedroom a peaceful place. 

Personally I prefer warm tones, luxurious pillows and designs that are neither too feminine or masculine.

We have scented candles and bedside lamps for atmosphere. 

Most important here is the huge King sized bed that is top of the range quality. There is nothing better than a really good bed.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I did major cleaning in there today


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I have to say im a wee bit jealous of mrs. Mike.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My Princess likes satin sheets and lots of pillows. She notices fabrics, smells, candles....etc. Keep that in mind. 

We don't have any electronics in our bedroom. It has served us well. Our bedroom is for sex and sleeping.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> My Princess likes satin sheets and lots of pillows. She notices fabrics, smells, candles....etc. Keep that in mind.
> 
> We don't have any electronics in our bedroom. It has served us well. Our bedroom is for sex and sleeping.


there is a small tv and dvd player in there, maybe it needs to go too. satin or sheets if I can find some, our bed has a deep pocket mattress....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Please, for pity's sake, if your wife is very sensitive to scents - as in has hayfever, sinus issues, or migraines - skip the loads of strongly scented candles and incense. My ex-H tried to do the whole "romantic atmosphere" thing one time, complete with tons of (strongly) gardenia scented candles. 'Cause girls like flowers, ya know. Well, this girl has a history of migraines triggered by strong smells and a general dislike of strong floral scents. I had a ceaseless migraine going within about a minute of walking into the fragrance cloud wafting off those candles, and spent the rest of the night on the floor of the guest room ensuite vomiting in the dark.  It took days of airing out before I could even step foot in our bedroom. 

Keep in mind your wife's tastes and preferences. Nothing fosters romance like it being obvious you know and care what appeals to her. And nothing kills romance faster than obvious signs that you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Sexy Colors For Sexy Room Ideas - Design Your Sexy Color Palette

This may help you.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

well I am going to the store tonight looking for stuff, I know they have black light bulbs and orange ones, probly orange, see what elase I can find...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Walmart is not the place for romance, all I got was an orange light bulb, have to either amazon it or go to the big city when I get a chance:scratchhead:


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Essential Oils. Get a diffuser for the room and a carrier oil to use them for massage. Young Living brand are excellent quality if you don't mind the price.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The diffusers work very well - great sensation. That and candles...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

excuse my ignorance, but what is a diffuser?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In simple terms it's a glass bottle with a few sticks sticking out like straws. The sticks act as wicks and draw out the oil which evaporates and gives the smell.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

cool, I like that


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

rush said:


> excuse my ignorance, but what is a diffuser?


The ones I was talking about are like a small vaporizer that are designed for dispensing essential oils. You put some distilled water with 5 to 15 drops or so of an essential oil in one of them.

The cover is stained from some cheap clove oil I used in it, but here is what they look like with me holding up a couple bottles of oil.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Ours is like this:

http://naturesnurtureblog.com/2013/05/17/homemade-air-fresheners-reed-diffusers/

They both work very well, the one in the previous post is better controlled as it is electric Costco used to sell the bottle and a set of reeds in a gift set.


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

I would suggest red, very easy on the eyes in a darkened room. You want just enough light to see what is going on, but not enough to kill the mood. 

I also agree with some sexy sheets.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Red light... Hmmm. True but the color of skin is not very flattering under red light  I've looked at a few things (what, let all those college classes on human perception to go to waste?) and I think a candle flame - or simulation - works well. The color temperature of the candle works well and also the flicker... 

Not it plug Costco again but they do sell battery powered candles about 2 inch diameter with a relatively natural flicker...


----------

